# fls y vs



## mexiko

Hola:

Tengo otras dudas de abreviaciones que aparecen en un acta de nacimiento de Brasil. Son una abreviaciones: *fls.* y *vs*

dice: ...e Registrada no livro ..,  *fls*.24 *vs*, n°... do cartorio do Registro Civil

mi traducción: y registrada en el libro ..., *hojas* 24 ___ del archivo del registro civil

O sea, * vs *no tengo la menor idea de cómo se traduzcay tampoco he encontrado nada en Google ni en diccionarios.
y *fls* si significa hojas, no entiendo porque lleva la  *s* (plural) si a continuación sólo aparece un múmero

Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Carfer

Correcto:_ 'fls.'_ es abreviatura de '_folhas_' (hojas), '_vs_' abreviatura de '_verso_' (folio vuelto, folio verso, revés de la hoja).
¿Porqué el plural en fls? Buena pregunta. Se trata de una frase que los juristas de habla portuguesa usan de antiguo y, por algún motivo que desconozco, de antes se decía en el plural. Los juristas suelen ser conservadores y tradicionalistas (o a lo mejor la opacidad del lenguaje es beneficiosa para el negocio, el secreto es su alma, ya se sabe), así que el plural todavía se sigue usando. Incluso lo que abrevias _'fls. 24'_ en realidad es _'*a* folhas 24', _en que la preposición_ 'a'_ indica lugar_._


----------



## mexiko

Carfer, muchas, muchas gracias 

Y abusando de tu amabilidad, de casualidad sabes si esta abreviaciones se usan también en español.
Lo legal no es precisamente mi campo así que, como ves, me encuentro medio perdida.


----------



## Carfer

mexiko said:


> Carfer, muchas, muchas gracias
> 
> Y abusando de tu amabilidad, de casualidad sabes si esta abreviaciones se usan también en español.
> Lo legal no es precisamente mi campo así que, como ves, me encuentro medio perdida.


 
Eso no sé, no suelo ver muchos documentos jurídicos en español. _Fls._ seguro que no se usará, a menos que sea por la similitud con la palabra latina (_folium, folia_) y ya sabemos que a los juristas de todas partes se les encanta el latin. '_Verso_' suele decirse _'folio verso'_ o _'folio vuelto'_ pero no conozco la abreviación.


----------



## mexiko

Otra vez gracias Carfer

Si a los abogados les encantan los términos en latín. 

Muchos saludos
mexiko


----------



## WhoSoyEu

mexiko said:


> Otra vez gracias Carfer
> 
> Si a los abogados les encantan los términos en latín.
> 
> Muchos saludos
> mexiko


Data venia...


----------



## brasileirinho

mexiko said:


> Carfer, muchas, muchas gracias
> 
> Y abusando de tu amabilidad, de casualidad sabes si esta abreviaciones se usan también en español.
> Lo legal no es precisamente mi campo así que, como ves, me encuentro medio perdida.



En el diccionario de la RAE figura la palabra "foja", que según su definición es una "hoja de papel, sobre todo de un documento oficial"

Sin embargo, no sé si se aplica.


----------



## mexiko

Gracias Brasileiro. Creo que eso es precisamente

Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Foja debe de ser un término que se utilizaba cuando reinaba Carolo. Jamás lo oí. Parece que se utiliza en México.  Para documentos oficiales se utilizan *folios y pliegos timbrados*

Te transcribo los datos de registro que figuran en el cajetín de una escritura.

Tomo
Secc.
Folio
Finca
Inscrip.


----------



## mexiko

Gracias

Si en Mex. si se utiliza *foja*


----------



## mexiko

Gracias por los términos. en México si se utiliza *foja*


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Data venia...


 
 É, só que o exemplo não é muito bom no que toca a Portugal, essa é logo uma das expressões que não costumamos usar em latim. Dizemos _'com a devida vénia'. _Em bom português, portanto.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> É, só que o exemplo não é muito bom no que toca a Portugal, essa é logo uma das expressões que não costumamos usar em latim. Dizemos _'com a devida vénia'. _Em bom português, portanto.


 Pois do lado de cá do charco é a expressão que os advogados mais usam. Motivo de incontáveis piadas causídicas.


----------

